# Professional female carpenter



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

thank you again, Yamato for sharing your projects.
and this time for bringing your talented craftsWOMEN to the front.
it is nice to see them get as much attention as their male counterparts.
hopefully, they will inspire young ladies from all over the world to try woodworking.

the craftsmanship and patience that they display is fantastic.

.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

She is not JUST a carpenter, wow, I love it.


----------

